# Festool Sword Saw for Timber cutting



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

blackbear said:


> Nice brand new prazi in the forsale section. Just sayin.


The one for the circular saw :laughing:


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I know I am being a fanboy but from someone who owns and uses a lot of Mafell tools, have any of you guys ever used one or held one? I love my Festool power tools, but when it comes to timber framing / post and beam construction, Mafell owns hands down. 

Is the price worth it? If you do heavy timber construction on a regular basis, hell yes. Our Mafell tools have more then paid for themselves with their speed and accuracy. Comparing the Festool sword saw against the Mafell chain beam saw is not fair. 7" cut vs 15" 

The Festool sword saw will be a good in-between saw that will serve a lot of people well.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Is this thing available yet?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Dan_Watson said:


> Is this thing available yet?


No. As far as I know there is no 110 volt version yet.

Tom


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dan_Watson said:


> Is this thing available yet?


Looks like its still NAINA.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

still waiting for this festool north america!!!!!


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I hate my prazi


----------



## Gumphri (May 17, 2014)

I don't see this as a great tool for timber framing. A circular saw has a much cleaner cut. If you want to cut timbers with a chain use a chainsaw(even a good corded one). In skilled hands you can do a lot more with it. 

If however you are using SIPs this would probably be a great tool for cutting them. The vacuum attachment might keep your neighbours happy by not having white fluff everywhere.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Gumphri said:


> I don't see this as a great tool for timber framing. A circular saw has a much cleaner cut. If you want to cut timbers with a chain use a chainsaw(even a good corded one). In skilled hands you can do a lot more with it.
> 
> If however you are using SIPs this would probably be a great tool for cutting them. The vacuum attachment might keep your neighbours happy by not having white fluff everywhere.


The Sword Saw is interesting because of the track.

We are looking at the Makita 16".


----------



## Gumphri (May 17, 2014)

I use the 10 1/4 makita. It is a really good saw. I've used the 16" one. The base is a bit flimsy. Someone made an aftermarket base for it though if you can source one.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Gumphri said:


> I use the 10 1/4 makita. It is a really good saw. I've used the 16" one. The base is a bit flimsy. Someone made an aftermarket base for it though if you can source one.


We have the 10 1/4" Milwaukee and have no complaints but need a deeper cutting depth.


----------

